# Horned frogs



## LiamAndKec (Jan 23, 2009)

Ornate or Cranwell or other?

What is your favourite?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

The orange ones. Fantasy? Mmmm. So good on toast.


----------



## nighthunte29 (Dec 28, 2008)

fantasy...droooool


----------



## Chewie (Apr 18, 2009)

Gotta say Fantasy as that's the one i have!


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I love them all,I want one :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Whatever the green ones are.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

There's a gorgeous orange one near me. I really want to buy him.
Just not so keen on feeding him pinkies! Yeuch.


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> There's a gorgeous orange one near me. I really want to buy him.
> Just not so keen on feeding him pinkies! Yeuch.


 Mice are good for hornies (when fed on occasion) but you don't _have_ to give them these. So no excuse for not having one. :devil:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

We Have an Ornate so im going to go against the flow here! Hes good looking to look at but bloody boring! I want to fix some mechanised lego wheels on him just so he moves


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

> Mice are good for hornies (when fed on occasion) but you don't have to give them these.


Really? Can you feed them large locusts instead?
I think I'll get one after my mossy.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Someone mailed me saying his eats 10 large locusts and 4 large mice a week at least


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

SteveCourty said:


> Someone mailed me saying his eats 10 large locusts and 4 large mice a week at least


No way! That must be well expensive.


----------



## Chewie (Apr 18, 2009)

Everything i've read about feeding mice is if you are going to do it, limit it to one a month, i use gut loaded locust's as a staple diet sometimes mixed in with a cricket or two.


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't know about everyone else but I've never given pinkies to mine and I've had him almost a year. He's as healthy and greedy as any other. 

He gets a varied diet mind, but generally just lives on locust, butterworms, black crickets, earthworms and sometimes waxies. 

edit: Yeah obviously gut-load them and make sure to use multi-vitamin powder. I use the White's tree frog stuff.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Cranwelli said:


> I don't know about everyone else but I've never given pinkies to mine and I've had him almost a year. He's as healthy and greedy as any other.
> 
> I just him a very varied diet but usually just lives on locust, butterworms, black crickets, earthworms and sometimes waxies.


How often do you feed him?


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Once every two to three days now. As a juvenile I fed him daily.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Ah that's not bad. What size tank is he in?
Pretty tempted to get one. Don't wanna do it half arsed though.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

What's this one?


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah ive seen the same about pinkies ive never given mine any either. We only feed our juvie every other day tho.

Locusts crixs butterworms waxworms and soon to be earthworms when the farms producing


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> What's this one?
> 
> image


Ornate


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

SteveCourty said:


> Ornate


Cheers. That's the one I'd get.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah there cool glad I got a friend in the ornate camp


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> Ah that's not bad. What size tank is he in?
> Pretty tempted to get one. Don't wanna do it half arsed though.


He's in a tank about the size of a standard flat faunarium.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Cranwelli said:


> He's in a tank about the size of a standard flat faunarium.


ah sweet. I might get a 10 gallon fish tank or something. Maybe bigger. They look awesome.


----------



## LiamAndKec (Jan 23, 2009)

Good to see the topics getting bigger.

I made this because I am thinking of getting one and was seeing what people like just for the hell of it. I was going more for Ornate because of their colours, even if they have shorter horns. o:

Of course this would have to be when I have money.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

LiamAndKec said:


> Good to see the topics getting bigger.
> 
> I made this because I am thinking of getting one and was seeing what people like just for the hell of it. I was going more for Ornate because of their colours, even if they have shorter horns. o:
> 
> Of course this would have to be when I have money.


Get one! I bloody want one.
Bet I can get mine bigger than yours! aha


----------



## Chewie (Apr 18, 2009)

Mine is in a 45 x 45 x 60 Exo terra with eco earth as a substrate, fig plant in the back which provides the leaf litter when it drops for him to hide in. He's 6 or 7 months old being fed on 6 medium or size 3 locusts every other day.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Bloody hell. They seem to eat a lot. I defo need my locusts to start 'mating'.
Surely they don't need that height?


----------



## LiamAndKec (Jan 23, 2009)

Probably not, no.

I mean I'd be surprised if they could jump upwards even a couple centimetres.

Also it isn't a competition on fat frogs, yours could get overweight and die.

Even though they look constantly overweight.... So cute they are! <33


----------



## Chewie (Apr 18, 2009)

Nope, doesn't need the height however there is plenty of ground space for him, we did have the vivarium for a crested gecko which sadly died while my parents were looking after it while i was on holiday so we ended up using the same viv for him.. the height allows the fig plant to grow anyway.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

haha I know. I was joking.
I obviously wouldn't make him obese.
I think I'll keep mine in a less high one but the same sort of size floor space.
They don't move much, do they?


----------



## Chewie (Apr 18, 2009)

Nope, mines been sat in the same hole for the last 3 days, apart from going to his water bowl every day.. even at feeding time he waits for the locust to come to him rather than chase!


----------



## LiamAndKec (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh how I never get jokes - Besides the point, I think no matter how lazy the frog is it's still cool to see it munch down on food.

I mean, I'm not sick when I say it looks funny when I see big frogs on Youtube vacuum up mice. D:

I think.

And no, I am not going to feed mine (if I get one) live mice, only dead ones as treats. I'm not that weird. o.o


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I feel sorry for locusts. Hate watching mice being eaten! haha
Can't wait to get a horned. Seriously running out of space in my bedroom...


----------



## LiamAndKec (Jan 23, 2009)

My room basically has no space even though I don't have too many pets... I think it's all the junk around.

Hopefully when I get my room done up there will be more space as I'll get a high bed and I can put stuff under it for more space (for herps obv. lol).

Also waiting for my big bro ro move out... but that won't be for quite long. :c


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

the best horned frogs in my opinion are the suriname horned frogs. they are the cornuta part of the fantasy frog(cornuta x crawells) i have 2 of them.got some pics of them in the picture bit of this section-check it out and you will see why they are so great!!


----------



## LiamAndKec (Jan 23, 2009)

Just took a look and I have to admit they made me very jealous. =]


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

My horned is in a 18 inch square exo terra terrarium with a clamp holder and UVB5 Compact bulb. Heatmat in it to maintain temperature, Large shallow water bowl for him to get in Eco Earth as a substrate and a hide and some plants. They hardly move just dig themselves a hole and camp out until they poo in it and then they dig themselves a new one. That is literally all they do


----------



## Chewie (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm running low on medium locust at the moment and the pet shop won't have any in until Tuesday, can i cut a large locust in half and feed him that?


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a fantasy and a ornate, and I might just be getting an albino one tomoz

yey


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Chewie said:


> I'm running low on medium locust at the moment and the pet shop won't have any in until Tuesday, can i cut a large locust in half and feed him that?


How big is it? They can take BIG prey!



Dan Bristow said:


> the best horned frogs in my opinion are the suriname horned frogs. they are the cornuta part of the fantasy frog(cornuta x crawells) i have 2 of them.got some pics of them in the picture bit of this section-check it out and you will see why they are so great!!


Had to agree, and wondered why no one had posted this yet until I spotted your reply.

Cornuta are stunning. The only downside, rairly available CB. I bought a WC pair but sadly they were DOA.


----------



## Chewie (Apr 18, 2009)

My frog is nearly 2 inches by 2 inches and the locust is quite a bit bigger than the distance between his eyes.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Chewie said:


> the locust is quite a bit bigger than the distance between his eyes.


Proof in the pudding that the 'guide' for what size to feed herptiles is a load of old b0ll0cks, it should not be applied to all species. Being ambush predators, ceratophrys have very large mouths - nature has evolved them to be able to grab a large prey item here and there if needs be, as a small mouth would mean they would have to catch more food items to make a substantial meal - which is a bit risky for an ambush predator. Not having a go but Jedward have been voted off the X Factor tonight and am understandably very angry, sorry to take it out on you.

Cheers
Al


----------



## Chewie (Apr 18, 2009)

Aha, so it is all aload of bullocks... i'll crack on feeding them then!


----------



## Chewie (Apr 18, 2009)

Is it possible to overfeed? haven't yet seen him refuse a locust!


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

Had to agree, and wondered why no one had posted this yet until I spotted your reply.

Cornuta are stunning. The only downside, rairly available CB. I bought a WC pair but sadly they were DOA.[/QUOTE]

thats a shame. i was lucky to get 2 cb green phase babies. want more but had to wait 16 years to find these!!


----------

